# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  HN cần mua attomat chống giật 1pha loại cài

## huyquynhbk

e đang cần mua 6-10 cái attomat chống giật dòng 25-32A 1 pha 200V vs 1 cái 63-80A  loại cài  để lắp vào tủ điện âm tường sino. bác nào có inbox or nt cho e theo sđt dưới chữ ký vs ah. thanks !

----------

